# High Swimmers?



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

so the past two days after work i've came home to find 2 of my 4 RBP floating at the top left corner of the tank.. they don't swim around or anything and when they finally notice me they go and hide.. is it normal for piranhas to be high in the tank?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Normal if they getting picked on, are full of eggs or just chilling n don't wanna be messed with. I notice 1/4"-3/4" rbp laying sideways on top of water sprite(barely even in water) all the time.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

well it my two biggest so i wouldn't imagine the little two picking on them but who knows.. i'd love if it was full of eggs but i doubt it because they aren't very big or old.. i got them as "babies" and i've had them for about 4 or 5 months


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe they are hiding from a bully (not always a bigger P)... anyway you should check your water parameters...


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

How big is your tank? Is it possible there isn't enough oxygen in the tank?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

My tank is a 55. I thought the same thing so I have my power head at the top of the tank to get some surface agitation going on and hope it helps. My water levels are pretty normal. Higher than average nitrates but I'm working on it


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Partial water change i'd recommend...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

i think one is dying.. he is sitting up at the top and it seems like he is struggling to just float.. he is kicking his bottom fins just to stay put.. he also seems like he is floating sideways.. is there anything i can do to help.. i did a water change today


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Check your water parameters ASAP and post here... do you have an hospital tank?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

i do not have a hospital tank my water parameters are (and i know i'll catch sh*t for this but my test kit doesn't test for ammonia.. i grabbed the wrong one and my lfs is 30 minutes away) but anyways.. nitrates are between 20-40.. nitrite is 0.. hardness is 300.. chlorine is 0.. alkalinity is 300.. ph is between 7.8 and 8.4

i know i am a noob and feel like sh*t that my guy is struggling but i am working on getting better water for them and getting a better filter.. i don't even know what half those numbers mean.. i just know my nitrates aren't the best but arent horrible


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

this is a picture of what they are doing... another one has came and joined the first one so know there are two.. i don't know if the pictures will help but worth a shot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its being bullied. You need better hiding places. Otherwise it will be dinner time.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

:-( I found one dead. I feel so helpless I don't know what to do. Tomorrow morning I am going to a LFS and getting a new test kit and something to cure ammonia. Any help on stuff to get better water would be great. Besides water changes I already know that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you have use tupperware container as hospital tank do so.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

And do what with it. I have found my second dead one. So I have two remaining. What do I do with the hospital tank? I have a 5 gallon bucket? Do I use new water? Water out of the tank? Hook a filter up to it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Take 1/2 of tank water with fish and use portion of airline tube and drip clean water into bucket. Add 1 teaspoon of salt diluted into this bucket is filled
Be sure temp in bucket is raised to 88F. Tomorrow if fish is still alive continue to monitor. Gradually remove 1/4 of bucket water and replenish with clean water. By Monday your fish if strong enough should be alright to put back in aquarium. Be sure you have both fishes in separate containers during hospitalization.

Use airstone not carbon. If no airstone use filter only without filter material.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Airline tube? I hate the fact that I don't know what that is and sorry for asking you to hand feed me answers. And the salt. Is that like table salt?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Do not put fish back into main aquarium until your levels are normal. Very important.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey man, sorry to hear about all that it sucks losing them but it's the nature of these beasts. How did he end up dying? Cannibalism or sickness?

I know they make chemicals to help remove ammonia but if your ammonia is high there's a reason for it. Any chems that lower ammonia are a bandaide at best and you need to know that it's not a perminant solution. Your tank looks clean so I don't think your over feeding so the main other option is you don't have enough of a filter. When I had my 4 reds in s 55gal I had an emp400 and a cheapo aqueon filter and that was still barely enough so if all you have is that one HOB you should consider adding another one or scrapping it and getting a canisters (I went with the canister while I upgraded to a 75gal)

My concern with using a chemical to remove ammonia is that your going to upset your cycle if your not careful. I could be off base completely with this idea, but if you artificially reduce the ammonia level in the water then you will end up reducing the beneficial bacteria as well. Idk, it's just not what I would do if you could avoid it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Airline tubing is used with airpump. Table salt or seasalt works.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you using conditioner in the new water?


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

yes conditioner with the new water.. i have one in a 5 gallon bucket now and working on the other.. i don't over feed and i do water changes weekly but i agree it's the filtration i am working on getting a canister filter.. i am most likely going with the XP4 but i am in the process of moving into a new place so money is tight but i have already put a lot of money and time into these guys i'd hate for them all to die because of me.. so yes it was due to sickness and bad keeping i guess..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't feed while they are hospitalized.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

okay.. thanks for the help.. i am now ordering my XP4 canister filter so i hope that helps.. they will also be moving into a 75 gallon fish tank in a couple of months.. if they survive









this is the first time i've kept piranhas and i've loved it and i've learned a lot but i've never experienced losing one before now and i always thought if i did lose one no big deal i'll go buy another one but seeing the two dead ones and seeing the other two struggle for life was rough.. i mean i didn't ball my eyes out like a baby but i've raised them from the size of a dime to bigger than a quarter so i've become attached to them and hope they make it through

thanks for the help i'll update tomorrow and let everyone know if they made it through the night


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fully understand what you feel and mean. I'll try to look in tomorrow. I'm out of town for most of day.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck man, and don't beat yourself up over it. Every single one of us was new to this at one point and most, if not all, have done something stupid. Just use this as a learning experience and your going to come out better for it. Don't mistake "bad keeping" for inexperienced keeping, we've all screwed up and learned our lessons. As for the setup your planning, that will be just fine and you shouldn't have a problem with it at all. I just put my 2 reds into a 75 with an XP4 and I haven't had an ammonia reading over 0 yet. After rereading your posts, you should check out the write up Cluster did on cycling a tank in the water chemistry section. It will help you learn what your test strips are measuring and how the readings interact with each other.

Good luck with the last 2 and let us know what happens!

Edit: Here's the two links, its a bit of a reading but worth it for the information.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198676-aquarium-chemistry/


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap you need a lot of reading on tank cycle, water parameters, filtration, general care and ill fish care (using of salt, hospital tanks, water changes, proper medication, etc)... go to de "Info" Section here on P-Fury when you will find some interesting and useful info... hope you get to save some of your Ps... very sorry for your loss...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you. I have the last two in 5 gallon buckets with half tank water half new water. A teaspoon of salt in both and a filter in both. I don't have heaters though so I am just adding hot water every couple of hours. How long will this last? When will I know they are okay to go back into the tank?

I took everything out of my tank today and did about a 30% water change and made sure I cleaned it really well. I plan on doing another one in 3-5 days (I've read that is the recommended amount of days to wait between water changes). I bought some moss balls hoping they will help with nitrates and I bought an ammonia test kit and it looks like it is between 3.0 and 6.0. Both are very harmful:-(


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Your ammonia is really high, it should be at zero and 3-6ppm is definitely dangerous. As for you water changes you can definitely do more then 30% every 3-5 days just make sure that you use water conditioner to remove the chlorine since that will destroy beneficial bacteria and harm your fish. The moss balls are a good idea but remember that adding plants HELPS you remove nitrate, you will definitely still need to do water changes to keep the levels acceptable and healthy. Good luck man!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They will begin to color up again. Not dark from stress. As for how long depends on the first line I wrote. Heaters would have been better but you do what you gotta do. Just don't just toss the water in. Pour it in gently (warm water). Will recheck later today on progress when I return.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well they are still alive so that's a plus. It doesn't look like they are doing any better but they are alive and I guess that's all that matters. I'm going to keep doing the water changes in my 55 and testing my levels and hope to get them back in there some time this week


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Best of luck!


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Woke up this morning to another dead one:-(. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have this last one in a 5 gallon bucket with a filter on it without the media. I added a teaspoon of salt and I try to keep the water tempature warm by adding hot water every couple of hours but I have to work today so he won't be getting hot water until I get home so hopefully he will last


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Check the ammonia level in bucket. You may have to go full 75%water change.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I think the problem here is that his tank wasn't fully and properly cycled before getting the reds...the ammonia levels were way high because there wasn't any aerobic and/or (beneficial) bacteria established in the tank...To the op, it is a painful lesson to learn the hard way but it next time you will know better!..







...please read up on the nitrogen cycle and establishing a properly cycled tank...Do this and you eliminate about 80% of your problems!..Then it just becomes easy and routine maitenance with weekly water changes!..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You all can hate on me as idc but imo you should have left em in the tank & did a like a 50% waterchange, retested your water & maybe a additional waterchange if needed to get the ammonia down, ceased feeding for several days & then only feed a tiny bit & wait several more days maybe up to a week between feedings till your water straightened out. Imo. for one your just adding stress by housing them in buckets, compared to just leaving them in the tank. Two your have problems keeping temp up in buckets which is only adding even more stress. Three tank has more water volume so if you did a huge water change your waters gonna be better longer compared to what 3-4gals in a bucket. What's that water temp gonna be at if you can't add warm water for 6 or 8 hrs is you have to work or can't babysit a bucket all the time. But what do I know. GL man hope your last one's strong & is a fighter.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I think you're right that was my first thought about a bucket too but I know the other people have more experience than me so I just went with it. What I didn't understand was putting them in a bucket with water from my tank. That is what's killing them. But I also realize I can't put them in 100% new water so I plan on doing about 50% water change tonight and readding him to the tank and just hope for the best. My filter ships today so if he can hold out for about 3-5 business days I can have good filtration. 
I let my tank and filters cycle for almost two weeks before I got the RBPs. I had guppies in there as I was told that would help create BB but I think the main problem was not have good enough filtration for them and the ammonia getting worse and worse finally got them


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Your new filter won't be cycled for several weeks & your old filter wouldn't be cycled in two weeks. When you cycle a tank you need roughly the same size fish & amount of fish cycling your tank that you plan to stock it with. Idk know how many & whatnot. But example you can't cycle a tank with 4-1/2" guppies n then add 4-2" fish & expect no problems. Even if it was fully cycled with the small fish(which yours wasn't) the bigger bioload of the bigger fish would be to much to fast for the filter to handle. It could take a couple more weeks for the filter to catch up the the bioload difference. Should ask Lfs to trade you some cycled media or a friend maybe? Hate to say it but if nothing else I'm sure you'll learn a valuable lesson about cycling a tank. Lots of Lfs will give you bad advice. It betters their chances of repeat business if your fish dies in a month or so. I've watched Lfs here sell a dozen of my baby rbp,55gal tank, filters n all in one shot. Sad deal man. Like said hope last one pulls through for ya! If you lived locally I'd hook ya up with a cycled filter for a couple months & some more rbp to get ya going again. Don't give up, just learn from the mistake!


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear you lost some fish. I know that sucks big time! Most people who start out in this hobby learn this lesson the hard way. Keeping fish isn't cheap. Sounds like you started out shopping by your budget and not by the fishes requirements. It happens all the time and always ends like this if you provide the minimum of the 3 basics in keeping fish instead of the maximum:


tank size - Bigger is always better
filtration - The real minimum is to filter double your tank volume in gallons/hour
testing water - Test your water weekly for maintenance, and immediately if you seen anything strange in your fish. Do a 25% water change weekly for maintenance. If any results are out of the norm do a 50% water change.

My advice if your last one survives is master the 3 things I mentioned above. First get a canister filter. The xp4 is fine. Explain your situation to your LFS and if they are any good, they'll give you a bag full of their old filter media for free (especially if you are buying the filter). Set up your filter as/per the instructions except use their filter media and top it off with some new media if it came with the filter.

Get the API test kit for fresh water. Use it to get a baseline on PH and Ammonia. Ammonia should be zero. Use a simple tap water conditioner for chlorine, nothing that affects ammonia. Drip this water into your Piranha bucket for about an hour and then transplant him back to his tank. Use salt and a higher temp as another poster suggested. Test for ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates daily. If anything is out of the norm, do a %50 water change and re-test at least an hour later.

Hope some of that helps. Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> You all can hate on me as idc but imo you should have left em in the tank & did a like a 50% waterchange, retested your water & maybe a additional waterchange if needed to get the ammonia down, ceased feeding for several days & then only feed a tiny bit & wait several more days maybe up to a week between feedings till your water straightened out. Imo. for one your just adding stress by housing them in buckets, compared to just leaving them in the tank. Two your have problems keeping temp up in buckets which is only adding even more stress. Three tank has more water volume so if you did a huge water change your waters gonna be better longer compared to what 3-4gals in a bucket. What's that water temp gonna be at if you can't add warm water for 6 or 8 hrs is you have to work or can't babysit a bucket all the time. But what do I know. GL man hope your last one's strong & is a fighter.


1) No one knew what going on in the tank. 
2) The gentleman had no test kits and no experience on what to do.
3) Keeping all the piranhas together would have likely ended in the same result.
4) Separating the piranhas in containers was the best advice in my opinion because then you can control the conditions in a smaller container than in an aquarium where you have no knowledge as to what was going on.
5) Using the same water as tank is less stressful on a fish than just dumping it in clean water. Which goes to #4. You can then begin to adjust the water and conditions.
6) He had no heaters. SO yes he would have to "babysit" if he wanted to get the fish through this period. He made no mention of not being able to keep up this regimen until much later.

And lastly, its easy to quarterback from behind a computer when you are not there and can toss advice left and right. Point being, first rule of any profession that is worth its grain in salt, CAUSE NO HARM. And no Bruner I am not hating on you. Just pointing out that *not everything is cut and dry.*


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

To separate in different containers is highly recommended when some fish seems ill while others seems ok (as davery reported at the beginning) to avoid aggression against weakest Ps, that's one of the reasons for an hospital (separate) tank and because as Frank said is easier to control the situation... if all fish show illness i agree you can treat them all in the same tank too... anyway i'm really sorry for you loss and strongly recommend you read as much as possible about tank cycle, water parameters, proper feeding, bioload, biological and mechanical filtration, etc... Hope your new (once cycled) filter solve the problem so you can raise a new shoal... and remember to test your water frecuently!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not pointing no fingers or anything like that. Like said nothings cut n dry in this hobby. Hell I thought he just wondering if fish hanging out at top is normal. I didn't even know the size of fish in question which is why I said I have babies that sleep or hang-out on water sprite & females hang toward top when they're full of eggs. I look at it like if those fish have been together & if 2 of the 4-5 get sick, then in my eyes that's 4-5 sick fish regardless of how many are showing sickness. They're like parrots or birds. They hide the sickness until its almost to late. Sick animals get picked off. That's why I would have just left them where they were. That imo the bucket would be ok for 12 hrs, but longer they're in that bucket the more stress that builds up.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

well being he is down to 1 piranha, in my opinion I would put the single back in the 55 along with the filter (and media) to be able to keep constant temp and work the cycling. It will probably require daily partial water changes, but at this point I believe the bucket is just a waste. much easier to keep 55 gallons in check vs 5 gallons.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree...


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I will do that when I get home. I will actually do a water change first then add them back to the 55 then keep checking and doing changes as needed until I get a 0 on the test. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

even after you get the 0 on ammonia tests, you will still need to keep up with the frequent water changes until the nitrItes drop to 0 as well. This could be a long process (month or so). After that you should be ok to fall back to weekly water changes to keep the nitrAtes in check. It can be a hell of a learning curve as you are seeing.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like it's already too late, but you can always add beneficial bacteria to help kick-start the cycle and speed up the time it takes for the bacteria colony to get established to a level where it can keep the ammonia level down.

The challenge is, most products that claim to add this bacteria do not work (like Cycle, top fin etc.)... AFter doing much research, found that several folks recommend the below product from Tetra (SafeStart):

http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/productdetail.aspx?id=1276&cid=3582

This uses a patented Bio-Spira bacteria which appears to have worked very well for Saltwater setups, except that this is geared towards freshwater.

Several aquariums/zoos claim that they use this same product for their own fish when setting up new tanks etc. Also, some hobbyists have tested it with positive results. The only thing is that the above product is quite pricey. With a smaller tank though (like the 55G), you wouldn't need as much.

I had a fish on the way, and the tank that I was cycling for him (160G) had a high ammonia spike... I had 5 catfish in there to help cycle it, and the catfish created so much waste, that they all died, and the remaining waste kept the ammonia levels up.... Well, in a panic, I didn't know what to do... So I went out and bought around 3 or 4 big bottles of this "SafeStart"... It was expensive, but within about 24 hrs, my ammonia levels were gone... I did gravel vac some of the feces that the catfish left behind, and that was it! By the time the fish got here, the tank was good to go with proper levels.

If you have the money, it might help to try this out to kick-start your cycle process. It may also help reduce the stress of the fish.

Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Smoke said:


> Sounds like it's already too late, but you can always add beneficial bacteria to help kick-start the cycle and speed up the time it takes for the bacteria colony to get established to a level where it can keep the ammonia level down.
> 
> The challenge is, most products that claim to add this bacteria do not work (like Cycle, top fin etc.)... AFter doing much research, found that several folks recommend the below product from Tetra (SafeStart):
> 
> ...


You should read this: http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Bacteria_bottles_do_they_work


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I did, hence my conclusion


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I've used seachem stability with a couple chunks of raw shrimp to cycle. The tank did show some ammonia during the first week of testing, but ammo/nitrite peaked during the 2nd week and by the end of it levels were 0ppm. Be warned though, these products don't always work.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Either ways, it's a great article Hannibal, and it definitely helps provide further context to my initial post


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

So last night I got home and did about a 50% water change and put the last piranha back in the tank. Woke up this morning and he was a goner:-(. So that's all 4 gone now. So my plan is to read, read, read everything I can about water chemistry and filters and all the good stuff. I have a 75 gallon tank that I've painted the back and sides black and I plan on building a stand for it. I have purchased a XP4 filter that should be here within the week. I then also want to get an under gravel filter (if that's a good idea??) I want the tank planted as well so will the under gravel filter be a good idea with a planted tank? I plan on taking my time before getting more and spending a good amount of money to make sure I have everything they will need so hopefully I do it right!
Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

UG filters are not good for Ps, since they make rests of food get stuck in the gravel... IMO all you need is the XP4 you just got full of bio media + 1 AquaClear 110 (for mechanical filtration)... Read and learn as much as possible before getting any P and don't be shy to ask anything you want...









... and sorry for your loss


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

okay sounds good..again thanks a lot


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Some good advice was given. My only regret was that you put the fish back into an aquarium where the fish were already dying. Please invest in a hospital tank. Very few people do this and its worth its weight in gold when confronted with new arrivals and sickness. Contrary to the popular belief that big is better than a small container, a small container is easier to control water problems and get a fish out of danger. A large volume of water require 1) more medication 2) more water to replenish. That was the idea behind putting the fish in a hospital tank. Unfortunately you were ill prepared. Then with all the contradictory advice tossed in, doesn't help much. Just remember the key rule: cause no harm.

Good luck in the future.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wait a minute you guys always say bigger is better & now your saying smaller is better. Hilarious.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Wait a minute you guys always say bigger is better & now your saying smaller is better. Hilarious.


What's hilarious? Some prefer to treat fish in their aquarium. While the most recognized treatment is in a hospital tank.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

well I hope my advising to put in the aquarium didn't cause the death, from my knowledge in an aquarium at least you can have everything stable unlike a bucket, seeing as it was the last fish there was no risk of anything attacking it. He had done a few partial water changes so parameters should have been much better. just like a large hospital tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nzac said:


> well I hope my advising to put in the aquarium didn't cause the death, from my knowledge in an aquarium at least you can have everything stable unlike a bucket, seeing as it was the last fish there was no risk of anything attacking it. He had done a few partial water changes so parameters should have been much better. just like a large hospital tank.


I doubt any of us could really of helped since we were not there to see what actually was going on. It's a learning experience either way.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sorry to hear that dave but like HASTATUS said i hope you learn from this


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah NOT to put your fish in a 5gal bucket for hospitalization. Buckets are for transport not housing your fish for days on end.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Yeah NOT to put your fish in a 5gal bucket for hospitalization. Buckets are for transport not housing your fish for days on end.


Not surprised that you don't get it...or simply missed the entire exercise. Somebody please read back the original problem to him. He might actually get it ( perhaps 5 or 6 times) thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Another genius to deal with till he gets tired of Ps and vanish... getting into patience mode...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Some people never learn.


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not positive so I'll ask.. You aren't talking about me right?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Bruner... thank God for experts like you. Makes me realise every day to be glad I'm not...
Get real.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh sorry oh great ones. Your the one that suggested he put his fish in 5gal buckets, without a heater, without filtration. & I'm the one that don't get it? There's quite a difference between a 10-20 gallon hospital tank with a heater & a 5gal buckets with 3-4gals of water in it with no filter. You give shitty advice & whine about me calling you on it?funny sh*t! That's fine if that makes ya feel better. I never claim to know it all, I know better than use a 5gal bucket for a hospital tank with no heater & no filter, with the same tank water the fish came out of. Shoulda just left him in the tank & did waterchanges, least he wouldn't have added stress to the already sic fish, it would have had heat, & filtration. Oh & save your breathe cause I'm not tryn to understand your bs advice. Save it for the noobs that don't know any better. & then you can always throw up the ol. Well I doubt anything you coulda done woulda saved them fish(to cover your shitty advice)like you did this time. No harm no foul huh guys? Its not your fish.I'm done here. So feel free to talk all the sh*t you want. The proofs here for all to see you gave shitty advice plain & simple. Oh one last thing. don't ever think for a second you bitches will ever run me off. You can talk sh*t, you can ban my username but I'm here to stay! I'm not Alan your not running me off.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No one is treating you like that... That's vulgar, rude... No one will ban you, but this forum hardly needs people like you...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Oh sorry oh great ones. Your the one that suggested he put his fish in 5gal buckets, without a heater, without filtration. & I'm the one that don't get it? There's quite a difference between a 10-20 gallon hospital tank with a heater & a 5gal buckets with 3-4gals of water in it with no filter. You give shitty advice & whine about me calling you on it?funny sh*t! That's fine if that makes ya feel better. I never claim to know it all, I know better than use a 5gal bucket for a hospital tank with no heater & no filter, with the same tank water the fish came out of. Shoulda just left him in the tank & did waterchanges, least he wouldn't have added stress to the already sic fish, it would have had heat, & filtration. Oh & save your breathe cause I'm not tryn to understand your bs advice. Save it for the noobs that don't know any better. & then you can always throw up the ol. Well I doubt anything you coulda done woulda saved them fish(to cover your shitty advice)like you did this time. No harm no foul huh guys? Its not your fish.I'm done here. So feel free to talk all the sh*t you want. The proofs here for all to see you gave shitty advice plain & simple. Oh one last thing. don't ever think for a second you bitches will ever run me off. You can talk sh*t, you can ban my username but I'm here to stay! I'm not Alan your not running me off.


Bruner, I will advice you again. Re-read the thread. The man had no filter, no heater and did not even understand what airline tubing was. He admitted he had no experience. Something that evidently you have neither of. As for running you off, I enjoy watching you run off your mouth. It lets other members see the type of person they have been getting their advice from. You are hardly a hobbyist. Oh you may have some piranhas in your tanks. Heck you may even kept them alive for some time. But you are no expert and you certainly don't even have a clue on what this entire thread was about.

Do yourself a favor. Start reading more and typing less.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, you should read the whole thing before calling any names... I pity the fool...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's always easy to focus on just one thing (like a bucket), completely rip it out of the entire context and use it for "proof" you are right Bruner.
Unfortunately, it proves something completely different, as does your latest reply show (once again).

This may be the wrong forum to say this, but don't compare yourself with Alan. He is a man who had a vision of his own, but decided to stay polite and just leave, to start something for his own purpose. You are just someone who decides to throw away decency and politeness, every time someone opposes you. Like a little kid that sees his lollypop being denied.
Now thát's the thing that's here for all to see, plain and simple.

"Save it for the noobs that don't know any better"... well, that's you. With the only difference, that most noobs dare to admit they don't know sh*t while you still think you are some kind of God when it comes down to piranhas. Believe me, you are not. You're just a big mouthed little boy.


----------

